# Kindly revoke the ban



## why_ban (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi,
I had to register with a different username now.I do not know whay have I been banned as SPAM with NEVER to removed ban.

I have never posted spam articles.Kindly go back to my posts.Whatever links i posted is with the intemtion to help the member gain some good insight.
We often come across many good articles and videos in the internet,I liked those and wanted fellow people like me in trouble to gain some insight ,hence shared those videos.
My previous username is LUKKHI.

Request you to kindly remove the ban.Or else let me know what is it that I have posted is SPAM and not good enough for soem person.

I have never publicized any site .It is just with the intention of sharing good things.


----------

